# never any new exchanges available



## dsfritz (Jul 12, 2011)

I have been watching the available Florida exchanges for 6 months.  The same units, same resorts are always available.  Why is there never anything new to choose from?
Also, why should I have to pay an extra $99 to trade to Weston Vacation Village.  A trade should be a trade, not a rental.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 12, 2011)

My guess is that most of the exchanges are snagged by on-going requests and never appear in the online-inventory.  That's typical with most exchange companies.


----------



## slip (Jul 12, 2011)

Denise is right. I've been watching (not just Florida) for the last couple of 
months and I seen many new listings. Sometimes their only there for a day,
sometimes less. Call them up and put in a request. They are great to work 
with.


----------



## Platinum Interchange (Jul 13, 2011)

*Request List*

Jeff is correct, the Platinum Interchange team is constantly matching the request list with the inventory in our system, that is why some of the new deposit weeks get booked right away, we also have members looking at the a…WAY list everyday and they call us the minute they find something they want.  
Please call us to put your name on the request list for the area and dates you are looking for.

Thank you!


----------



## ronandjoan (Jul 24, 2011)

dsfritz said:


> I have been watching the available Florida exchanges for 6 months.  The same units, same resorts are always available.  Why is there never anything new to choose from?
> Also, why should I have to pay an extra $99 to trade to Weston Vacation Village.  A trade should be a trade, not a rental.



Yes, ds...just  call them and ask to request something... these people have been the nicest to work with!

The $99 extra - was that for an upgrade or a holiday week perhaps?


----------



## joycapecod (Aug 2, 2011)

I've had Platinum match some very difficult requests for me. I have a 2 bedroom Morritt's Tortuga for March 24, 2012 (and no 1-4 like RCI) that they got for me with an on going request. Not only did they match my request, but the exact date, unit size and one of the only three resorts on my list.

I also got a November 2012 Windjammer Resort on St. Lucia from them. Also a 2 bedroom unit for the dates I need.

Santa Fe in June 2012 and I am getting ready to place a few more requests.

I must say that having no membership fee and a lower exchange fee makes it much more palatable to pay an upgrade fee when getting a 2 bedroom for my one bedroom deposit.

Joy


----------

